# Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?



## mario d (24. Apr. 2011)

Hallom
habe heute nach 4 wöchiger Quarantäne meinen Tosai eingesetzt, er ist/war ca. 15cm groß.
Habe unter anderem noch "jumbo" koi drin mit +60cm...

Haltet ihr es für möglich, das er gefressen wurde? Ich eigentlich nicht. Aber anders kann ich es mir fast nicht erklären. Habe ihn halt umgesetzt, und beobachtet, noch keine nahrungsaufnahme, und er stand mehr an der oberfläche, wurde 1-2 mal von den anderen gejagt, und hat so aber auch ein paar bahnen geschwommen, aber abseits der anderen. Musste dann allerdings auch in den Biergarten, und zu Abendbrot essen. Als ich wiederkam war der Tosai nicht mehr zu sehen, bin eben nochmal mit Taschenlampe raus,  NIX;(

Habe den rand abgesucht, rausgesprungen scheint er mir nicht. Skimmer oder so kann er auch nicht, da skimmer leer, und spaltsieb war auch ohne befund. 

Kann natürlich sein, das sich der kleeene irrgendwo so schlau versteckt hat, das ichs nicht gesehn hab. Aber das wasser ist glasklar, und ich habe sehr genau geguckt. Kann höchstens sein, das er sich irrgendwo in den fadenalgen verkrümelt hat, doch soviele fadenalgen sind nun auch nicht drin, das er sich groß verstecken kann.

Mache mir sorgen um den kleinen.


----------



## Dodi (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Hallo Mario,

bei einer Größe von 15 cm kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass er nicht von den anderen Koi gefressen wurde.
Der ist doch viel zu groß!
Wir haben vom letzten Jahr einen Nachwuchskoi im Teich, der etwa die Hälfte misst und bereits bei den großen Koi ab und an mitschwimmt, ohne behelligt zu werden.

Ich konnte bei neuen kleineren Koi, die gerade in den Teich kamen, beobachten, dass diese sich zunächst immer versteckt hielten, bis sie sich zu den anderen Koi trauten. Das kann einige Wochen dauern.

Ich denke, er hat sich nur versteckt und wird bald wieder auftauchen.


----------



## mario d (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Ja, deine vermutung war ganz richtig. Heute morgen war der kleine wieder da.
er steht nur am filterauslass an der wasseroberfläche, er scheint mit der gesamtsituation unzufrieden zu sein...;(


----------



## mario d (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Hmm, also bisslang "versteckt sich der Koi immer an der Wasseroberfläche am Teichrand in den fadenalgen.
Er schnappt nicht nach luft, und er hat auch keine geklemmten flossen. Was hat er blos?

Hatte selbstverständlich vorher Quarantäne, und 2 Abstriche waren absolut frei von Allem, nichts drauf.
Zur sicherheit gab es vor dem entgültigen Umsetzen noch ein KPM kurzzeitbad...


----------



## Dodi (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Hallo Mario,

stell Dir mal vor, Du wärst allein in ganz neuer Umgebung und mit anderen, viel größeren Menschen. 
Gib ihm Zeit, sich einzugewöhnen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass er sonst etwas hat.


----------



## mario d (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Hmm, bisslang noch keine wende, jetzt versteckt sich der tosai in den in massen vorhandenen fadenalgen vom blütenstaub am Grund.
Meint ihr, der taut noch auf?


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Hallo Mario,

gib ihm noch etwas Zeit, er ist ja erst ne Woche drin.
Es kann einige Wochen dauern, bis er sich den anderen anschliesst, das weiss ich aus
eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Suse (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Moin,
selbst bei unserer eigenen Nachzucht hat es einen ganzen Sommer gedauert, 
bis sie sich zu den großen trauten und die kleinen waren zu dritt.
Der Kleine braucht halt ne Weile.


----------



## Algusmaximus (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Vielleicht ist er auch noch ein bisschen angeschlagen vom KPM Bad. Ich denke auch, der braucht erst mal Zeit und Ruhe.


----------



## mario d (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

jap kann schon sein das er angeschlagen war.
Hmm immer noch nix zu sehen von ihm;(


----------



## mario d (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

natoll,
4 wochen und er lässt sich immer noch nicht blicken, und zieht die fadenalgen am grund vor;(
geben tuts ihn noch, ab und zu seh ich ihn mal in den fadenalgen;(;(


----------



## Doc (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Kescher die Algen doch raus? z.B. mit nem Stock und einer neuen Klobürste dran ... funktioniert 1a ... den Tipp habe ich auch hier aus dem Forum


----------



## mario d (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Naja, mich stören die fadenalgen nicht, und wenn der kleine darin schutz sucht, kann er das ja machen

Das tut er jedenfalls immer noch, hab ihn aber ebend wieder gesehen, wie er in den fadenalgen gründelt... nur so schwimmen tut er garnicht;(


----------



## DaniJeep (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

Hallo!
Wenn er gründelt ist das schon mal nicht schlecht. In den Algen findet er genug Kleinstlebewesen, daher braucht er jetzt nicht gleich zwangsläufig etwas zu fressen. Wie groß sind denn Deine anderen Koi? Vielleicht ist er aber einfach nur wirklich ein schüchternes Kerlchen. Auch unter Koi gibts unterschiedliche Charaktere. Beobachte nur, ob er stark abmagert, oder sich andern abnormal verhält. Ansonsten, wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen, würd ich mir auch noch keine Sorgen machen. Wir haben auch so ne Schreckschraube im Teich, der ist allerdings schon viel größer.
LG Dani


----------



## mario d (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

So, seit gestern habe ich das sonnensegel drüber, und was soll ich sagen seit heute kommt er mit hoch, und guckt sich das fressen aus nächster nähe an
Da die anderen Koi aber SEHR! wild sind eben, und aufs futter schießen, sobald welches reingeschmissen wird, geht der kleine noch leer aus, und vedrückt sich dann auch ziemlich schnell wieder
Aber er macht fortschritte, lange dauerts nicht mehr

Käftiger ist er auch schon geworden


----------



## mario d (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tosai (15cm) evtl. von Jumbo gefressen?*

soo der kleine *******r wrd langsam todesmutig

Jetzt ist er der erste am futter, und schnappt meinen 80cm Jumbos das futter vor der __ nase weg

Sogar die großen pallets verschlingt er, hätte das nicht für möglich gehalten!


----------

